# Marty's 2010 Gathering at the Bridge



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The group shot with many of the participants.... Many thanks to Richard Davis for taking the image and a very special thanks to Jim Carter for doing some super editing on both images.











The MLS Group......


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting it Stan. 

Is it me or are the people getting smaller every year....or maybe the group is getting bigger ;-)


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian,

I think the group is getting bigger. The turn out for Saturday (with rain) was great.

Don


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of rowdies to me.







Fine group thanks for sharing Stan. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the bridge is shrinking!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Hmmm, I'll have to say the bridge DID shrink







*
*I always thought it was bigger, or at least taller off the ground. All the pic.s I saw of it made it look like it was about 8 feet tall. *
*Oh well, I guess I'll have to clear some time at some point to make the drive out there to play trains. Got to get my battery/R/C car built too, then I can bring a train or two and get with the program







Looks fun though. Perhaps next year. I am planning to somehow make it to next years ECLSTS with Mrs. Rocky in the spring, but we'll see.*

*Rocky*


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It'd be great to have you guys Rocky!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice signature Rocky! (inside joke guys) 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky: You'd have more fun at Marty's than the East coast show and probably spend a little less. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I must Fess up. I had gone to town for some batteries. They took the picture while I was gone. I was so sad that I missed the picture. First picture I would not be in. Jim Carter took a picture of me standing behind where he was standing and Photo Shopped me and one other guy in the Picture. MANY MANY THANKS TO JIM CARTER.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Me to JJ, I had taken Ron Teten back to town. Jim photo shopped us both in, quite a guy!


----------

